# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Phẫu thuật gọt cằm v line hàn quốc – bí quyết cho gương mặt thanh tú

## nguyenhanhsocial

Khuôn cằm thon gọn tạo nên nét sang trọng và quý phái của gương mặt là khao khát của nhiều phái đẹp. Thế nhưng, không phải bẩm sinh ai cũng có được vẻ đẹp như mong muốn. Đó cũng chính là lý do ngày càng có nhiều người tìm đến dịch vụ Phẫu thuật gọt cằm V Line chuẩn Hàn Quốc.Phẫu Thuật Gọt Cằm V line công nghệ Hàn Quốc – bí quyết cho gượng mặt thời thượng (Ảnh minh hoạ)Chiếc cằm thon gọn, thanh tú tựa chữ V từ lâu đã trở thành chuẩn mực cho khuôn mặt đẹp và là điều mong ước của bất kỳ chị em nào. Thế nhưng, không phải ai sinh ra cũng may mắn được sở hữu một chiếc cằm đẹp. Chính vì lẽ đó, giải pháp phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ gọt cằm công nghệ Hàn Quốc ra đời được xem là giải pháp hoàn thiện giúp nhiều người giải quyết lâu bền những khuyết điểm xấu về dáng cằm.Tác hại không tưởng khi giải phẫu gọt cằm V line "nhầm địa chỉ"Phẫu thuật gọt cằm là một giải pháp triệt để giúp giải quyết và tạo hình lại những khuôn mặt có cằm lệch, cằm vuông mất tương xứng. Nếu tiến hành giải phẫu này tại địa điểm không có chuyên môn cao, các bạn có thể mắc phải một số biến chứng: chảy máu sau phẫu thuật, thiếu xương, hụt xương gây biến dạng khuôn mặt do gọt bỏ xương quá nhiều hoặc chảy máu, nhiễm trùng, thương tổn thần kinh vùng mặt, sau phẫu thuật gương mặt không tương hợp, tai biến,…Mắc phải biến chứng vì chọn sai địa chỉ thẩm mỹVì thế, nên lựa chọn bác sĩ giải phẫu có kinh nghiệm dày dạn. Các thiết bị máy móc cần được trang bị đầy đủ, tối tân để không xảy ra những tai nạn đáng tiếc trên bàn mổ.Phẫu thuật gọt cằm V line – bí quyết cho khuôn mặt thanh thoátNgày này, với sự phát triển của công nghệ thẩm mỹ, phẫu thuật gọt cằm không còn là điều quá khó. Bằng những kỹ thuật nhẹ nhàng, tinh tế với phương pháp chuyển giao từ Hàn Quốc, bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc là một trung tâm uy tín tại nước ta được rất nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng chọn lựa.Bảng so sánh kỹ thuật gọt mặt V line kỹ thuật cũ và gọt mặt V line công nghệ mớiMáy cắt xương Hi Speed thế hệ mới nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ xứ Hàn, bảo đảm việc cắt xương an toàn và chính xác đến từng milimet. Mang đến đường viền khuôn mặt sắc đẹp nét, hạn chế san chấn, chảy máu hiệu quả nhất hiện nay.Bảng so sánh máy cắt xương Hi Speed thế hệ mới với máy cắt xương cơ học cũTheo các chuyên gia, trong phẫu thuật gọt cằm V line để bảo đảm an toàn, bạn phải lựa chọn cơ sở đáp ứng các yếu tố: tay nghề chuyên gia thẩm mỹ cao, hiểu rõ về cấu trúc gương mặt toàn diện; trang thiết bị máy móc hiện đại, đáp ứng được tính hiệu quả, an toàn. Vì vậy, tìm hiểu thật rõ và sáng suốt lựa chọn địa điểm uy tín, chất lượng sẽ giúp bạn có khuôn mặt V line như mong đợi, ngăn ngừa tối đa các biến chứng có thể gặp.Bênh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JW – Đơn vị dẫn đầu trong phẫu thuật thẩm mỹLà 1 trong các địa chỉ đầu ngành trong giải phẫu thẩm mỹ. Bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc tự hào là nơi đem lại vẻ đẹp hoàn thiện cho mọi quý khách hàng. Bởi chúng tôi:+Mang thương hiệu chính thống Hàn Quốc, nhận chuyển giao kỹ thuật thẩm mỹ trực tiếp từ xứ HànBác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung nhận chuyển nhượng quyền thương hiệu JW từ Bác sỹ Man Koon Suh+Sở hữu hàng ngũ chuyên môn cao, nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, từng tu nghiệp tại xứ Hàn, đã và đang tiến hành thành công rất nhiều ca phẫu thuật hàm mặt.Đội ngũ bác sĩ thẩm mỹ và nhân viên tại bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JWBác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung nhận tác quyền giải phẫu gọt mặt V line do Bộ Văn hoá, Thể thao và Du lịch cấpNgoài ra, Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung còn được Bác sỹ Seong Yik Han, Chủ tịch hội nghị KSKCS & KCCS Hàn Quốc thường niên trao chứng nhận báo cáo đề tài phẫu thuật toàn diện gương mặt+Ngoài tay nghề bác sĩ thẩm mỹ, JW còn vận dụng công nghệ tiên tiến trong quá trình khám và chuẩn đoán. Toàn bộ máy móc và trang thiết bị tại đây luôn bắt kịp khuynh hướng của thế giới nên quá trình giải phẫu diễn ra an toàn, không đau đớn và sưng viêm.Hệ thống trang thiết bị tại bệnh viện tối tân, đảm bảo an toàn, chất lượngMáy giảm sưng sau phẫu thuật tại bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW+Luôn luôn nhận được sự lưu tâm từ phía tín đồ thẩm mỹ trong và ngoài nước.Quy trình giải pháp gọt cằm V line tại JW được tiến hành ra sao?Bước 1: Tư vấn và thăm khám: bác sĩ thẩm mỹ sẽ chuẩn đoán tình trạng chiếc cằm của bạn và đưa ra phương pháp.Bước 2: Thực hiện kiểm tra sức khoẻ tổng quát: Bạn được chụp X-quang xương mặt và làm các xét nghiệm cấp thiết để bảo đảm tình hình sức khỏe trước trong và sau giải phẫu.Bước 3: Thực hành gọt cằm:Để tạo cảm giác thoải mái trong phẫu thuật, bước này bạn sẽ được gây mê. Sau đó, bác sĩ thẩm mỹ tạo đường mổ trong miệng và thực hiện xử lý vùng cằm. Gọt cằm có nhiều trường hợp, bác sĩ sẽ xem xét và tiến hành các thao tác sau đây:– Xương góc hàm lớn cần gọt gọn lại– Bố cục cằm thiếu chiều dài, thụt vào trong thì cần độn thêm vật liệu Implant– Trượt cằm trong trường hợp cằm thiếu chiều dài và quý khách hàng khách hàng muốn làm đẹp bằng xương của chính mình– Tiến hành 1 số thao tác khác tùy từng trường hợp sẽ có chỉ định riêngĐóng kín vết mổ bằng chỉ chuyên dụng nhập từ Bệnh viện Hàn Quốc JW giúp quá trình bình phục nhanh, đường may đẹp và gọn hơn.Ảnh mô phỏng giải pháp gọt cằm V line công nghệ mớiBước 4: Ở lại bệnh viện 1 đêmBước 5: Tái khám theo chỉ địnhChăm sóc hậu phẫu đảm bảo hoàn thiện cho nét đẹp V lineSăn sóc và phục hồi sau qua trình tiến hành phẫu thuật gọt cằm là một yếu tố liên quan rất lớn đến kết quả sau này. Nếu các bạn tiến hành đúng chế độ chăm sóc khoa học vùng cằm ngay sau khi nó được "tu sửa" lại, thì vùng cằm của bạn sẽ nhanh chóng định hình đúng dáng cằm mong muốn. Chuyên gia khuyến cáo bạn như sau:+Nếu có tình trạng bầm tím sau vài ngày sau giải phẫu gọt cằm thì hãy dùng trứng luộc để lăn mặt đến khi nào thấy vết bầm hết.+Sau khi phẫu thuật bạn sẽ được băng ép bằng được nhập khẩu và tái khám mỗi ngày trong thời gian đầu để được đánh giá và rửa vết thương để tránh bị nhiễm trùng+Thay vì đánh răng, các bạn chỉ nên súc miệng trong tuần để tránh nhiễm trùng và ảnh hưởng đến vết mổ+Bổ sung cháo loãng trong 2-3 ngày đầu, sau đó bạn có thể ăn cơm nếu muốn+Uống thuốc theo đúng chỉ định của bác sĩ thẩm mỹ.Một số hình ảnh trước và sau khi khách hàng phẫu thuật gọt cằm tại JW:Bạn gái sau khi được gọt hàm kết hợp lấy túi mỡ má, gương mặt trở nên thon gọn và trông đỡ nặng nề hơnBiên đạo múa Lan Nhi “lột xác” ngỡ ngàng sau phẫu thuật gọt mặt tại JW
Phẫu thuật gọt mặt V line, nâng mũi S line, thẩm mỹ mắt to… giúp Minh Yến trở thành hotgirl và được nhiều người quan tâm
Nguồn: <!--td border: 1px solid #ccc;br mso-data-placement:same-cell;-->https://jwhanquoctphcm.blogspot.kr/2...an-han-bi.html<!--td border: 1px solid #ccc;br mso-data-placement:same-cell;-->

----------

